# [ot] alice/telecom: upgrade o sconto?

## mtto

Premesso che Telecom intende semplicemente raddoppiare la banda a parità di canone, e non offre nemmeno l'opzione di rimanere con la 640 a prezzo ridotto, cosa pensate?

Io personalmente avrei preferito tenermi la 640 pagando la metà...   :Wink: 

Riguardo il fatto che per alcuni la Telecom doveva almeno lasciare la possibilità agli utenti di scegliere tra lo sconto e l'aumento di banda, ritengo che da un lato l'azienda può modificare sempre il prodotto favorevolmente al cliente, ma anche che da un punto di vista di attenzione allo stesso, doveva prevedere la possibilità di scelta...

(ma come avrebbe fatto poi ad allargare il potenziale bacino d'utenza dei prossimi servizi a pagamento che richiedono una banda piu larga?   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ciauz!!!!

----------

## gutter

Credo che questo upgrade di banda siano solo degli specchietti per allodole.

----------

## koma

[ot nell'ot]Fastweb senza rincarare la pillola passerà le adsl a 8 mb =)[/ot nell'ot]

----------

## gutter

 *koma wrote:*   

> [ot nell'ot]Fastweb senza rincarare la pillola passerà le adsl a 8 mb =)[/ot nell'ot]

 

Il che ovviamente centra poco con telecom  :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

 *Gutter wrote:*   

> Credo che questo upgrade di banda siano solo degli specchietti per allodole.

 

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Io personalmente avrei preferito tenermi la 640 pagando la metà...

 

Quoto     :Confused: 

----------

## koma

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   [ot nell'ot]Fastweb senza rincarare la pillola passerà le adsl a 8 mb =)[/ot nell'ot] 
> 
> Il che ovviamente centra poco con telecom 

 Centrare centra... l'adsl fastweb si basa sulla linea telecom ne + ne meno. La telecom si fa i giretti stupidi solo per stillare soldi, non gli costa NULLA mettere 8 mb a tutti

 giuocano solo sulle cifre concedendo poco a poco =)

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Credo che questo upgrade di banda siano solo degli specchietti per allodole.

 

caro gutter ti quoto in pieno

/me potendo essendo anche un netgamer metterebbe su una F5 di NGI.....

prevedo un calo della funzionalità delle nostre adsl se conosco bene telecom....

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prevedo un calo della funzionalità delle nostre adsl se conosco bene telecom....

 

Questo sarà uno degli effetti deleteri. Io mi accontenterei di avere un minimo di banda garantita e una velocità max si 640.

----------

## Cerberos86

cosa serve raddoppiare la banda se non si garantiscono neanche 3 kb/s...  :Confused: 

hai qualche link dove è confermato tale aumento? sarà effettuato ovunque o accede una cosa come tiscali (la società decide dove,come e quando dare l'aumento....)

----------

## mambro

Sinceramente a me l'adsl di alice ha sempre funzionato bene ho sempre avuto un minimo di 258Kbit/s circa.. Mi chiedevo.. con l'aumento da 640 a 1280 in download ci sarà anche un aumento da 256 a 512 in upload?

----------

## Danilo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io mi accontenterei di avere un minimo di banda garantita e una velocità max si 640.

 

Visto le mie esigenze mi accontenterei di una 256 a 15 euro....

----------

## maninthebox1

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Sinceramente a me l'adsl di alice ha sempre funzionato bene ho sempre avuto un minimo di 258Kbit/s circa.. Mi chiedevo.. con l'aumento da 640 a 1280 in download ci sarà anche un aumento da 256 a 512 in upload?

 

caro mambro mi devi spiegare come fai ad avere una banda di 256 Kbit/s con una 640!!!! scarichi un file a 256 Kbit/s????

Per quanto riguarda l'aumento di banda sono contento, se calcolate che ho 5 pc connessi tutti a internet con una 640!!!!Poi però,  l'importante  e vedere la banda garantita!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Sinceramente a me l'adsl di alice ha sempre funzionato bene ho sempre avuto un minimo di 258Kbit/s circa.. Mi chiedevo.. con l'aumento da 640 a 1280 in download ci sarà anche un aumento da 256 a 512 in upload? 
> 
> caro mambro mi devi spiegare come fai ad avere una banda di 256 Kbit/s con una 640!!!! scarichi un file a 256 Kbit/s????
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'aumento di banda sono contento, se calcolate che ho 5 pc connessi tutti a internet con una 640!!!!Poi però,  l'importante  e vedere la banda garantita!!!!  

 

Guarda che se ho inteso bene, ha detto 258Kbit/s, cioe' circa 30KB/s, il che e' perfettamente normale...

...Sempre se ho inteso bene...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## flocchini

A rischio di essere bacchettato...  :Embarassed: 

 *koma wrote:*   

> Centrare centra... l'adsl fastweb si basa sulla linea telecom ne + ne meno.

  Fastweb utilizza la rete telecom x il tragitto piu' breve possibile... appena puo' butta tutto su fibra ottica, quindi meno doppino percorso=meno rallentamenti. E fai anche conto che si parla di citta', infrastrutture facilmente in buone condizioni. Telecom ha il doppino e se lo tiene, anche se con quello si arriva ovunque  :Wink:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gaffiere

sinceramente per l'uso che ne faccio la 640 mi và più che bene... a questo punto sarebbe stato si auspicabile una diminuzione di prezzo... 40/mese circa per la flat non sono pochini... (tin.it flat)

see ya

----------

## maninthebox1

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *maninthebox1 wrote:*    *mambro wrote:*   Sinceramente a me l'adsl di alice ha sempre funzionato bene ho sempre avuto un minimo di 258Kbit/s circa.. Mi chiedevo.. con l'aumento da 640 a 1280 in download ci sarà anche un aumento da 256 a 512 in upload? 
> 
> caro mambro mi devi spiegare come fai ad avere una banda di 256 Kbit/s con una 640!!!! scarichi un file a 256 Kbit/s????
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'aumento di banda sono contento, se calcolate che ho 5 pc connessi tutti a internet con una 640!!!!Poi però,  l'importante  e vedere la banda garantita!!!!   
> ...

 

Secondo me intende dire che ha la 640 e scarica file a 256 Kbit/s ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ponderate se il vs. ISP risponde appieno alle vs. esigenze   :Wink:  tempo fa altroconsumo aveva fatto un inchiesta sul mondo ADSL. Ci sono società SERIE che danno una banda minima garantita degna.

----------

## shev

Ragazzi, voci interne telecom m'hanno appena detto che probabilmente si sarà anche lo "sconto" sulle tariffe, con la flat che passerà a 15 euro mensili (ovviamente oltre al raddoppio di banda, non come alternativa!).

Quello che non sapevano ancora dirmi era se lo sconto sarà solo per i nuovi contratti (e sarebbe una ca...ta clamorosa, un autogol improbabile) o se sarà automatico anche per i vecchi utenti. Cmq per martedì dovrei avere notizie più precise.

----------

## gutter

@shev: questa è una notizia davvero interessante  :Smile:  Spero molto in un abbassamento della tariffa;) al di la dell'innalzamento di banda.

----------

## mambro

quotiamo con umanita - fedeliallalinea

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> Secondo me intende dire che ha la 640 e scarica file a 256 Kbit/s ... 

 

no, intendo semplicemente che con la mia 640 nn vado mai sotto i 256kbit/s in download.. ovvero nn scarico mai a meno di 30Kb/s   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

@shev : lo sai che se quello che dici non corrispondera' a realta' ti denuncero' per gravi lesioni di carattere emotivo?   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @shev : lo sai che se quello che dici non corrispondera' a realta' ti denuncero' per gravi lesioni di carattere emotivo?  

 

Ho detto una cosa simile al mio "informatore", solo che invece di parlare di "denuncia" io sono stato più "materiale"  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ho detto una cosa simile al mio "informatore", solo che invece di parlare di "denuncia" io sono stato più "materiale" 

 

Non volevo essere sgarbato venendo subito alle mani!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   @shev : lo sai che se quello che dici non corrispondera' a realta' ti denuncero' per gravi lesioni di carattere emotivo?   
> 
> Ho detto una cosa simile al mio "informatore", solo che invece di parlare di "denuncia" io sono stato più "materiale" 

 

imho il tuo informatore ha fatto confusione, del calo a 15 euro ho sentito anch'io, ma riguardava solo le offerte wholesale

----------

## lavish

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> ma riguardava solo le offerte wholesale

 

COsa sono?   :Confused: 

----------

## neon

Se non ricordo male l'upgrade e' obbligatorio per tutti i provider ed in parte finanziato dal governo poiche' in italia abbiamo le adsl piu' "lente" rispetto allo standard europeo. Quindi anche volendo la telecom non potrebbe lasciare la sua adsl a 640k...

----------

## gutter

@neon_it: mi pare che comuque telecom sia costretta ad aspettare che tutte le altre compagnie abbiano effettuato l'aumento di banda.

----------

## GhePeU

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   [CUT]
> 
> ma riguardava solo le offerte wholesale 
> 
> COsa sono?  

 

telecom è proprietaria delle linee e vende banda ai provider (aliceadsl, tin.it, libero, tiscali, etc.) che poi rivendono agli utenti finali

il prezzo ai provider calerà a 15 euro/mese circa

----------

## silian87

La cosa odiosa e' che e' ancora semi-impossibile fare adsl senza il canone telecom. Io devo farne uno su una linea in cui c'e' solo wind...  e non riesco a trovare un provider che lo faccia..... O non possono, o la linea non e' coperta... boh!  :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> telecom è proprietaria delle linee e vende banda ai provider (aliceadsl, tin.it, libero, tiscali, etc.) che poi rivendono agli utenti finali
> 
> il prezzo ai provider calerà a 15 euro/mese circa

 

Ok grazie per la spiegazione!

/me diventera' un provider allora  :Razz: 

Comunque spero ti stia sbagliando  :Very Happy: 

----------

